# Firefox 1.5 and Bible Toolbar



## Pilgrim (Dec 14, 2005)

The Bible Toolbar extension does not work with Firefox 1.5, which apparently was just released. I downloaded it last week. The Bible Toolbar site is silent on this issue. Is anyone aware of a fix for this, or we just have to wait for the Toolbar developers to update it? 

I noticed some of my search engines like the one for the ESV disappeared when I installed Firefox 1.5 but I haven't checked into whether they can simply be reinstalled.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 15, 2005)

Chris,

You need version 2.01 to work with 1.5 Beta. I am using the latest nightly build of firefox (2005121303) and it works fine.

Check this page out:

http://bibletoolbar.mozdev.org/installation.html

I've also attached the extension file myself. You can download it and drag it to your extensions window to install.


----------



## gwine (Dec 15, 2005)

Fred, you beat me to it, but I had to get my son to help.

For what it's worth, here has comments about getting it installed. Firefox first time wouldn't let me install it so I had to go to the upper right corner and edit to allow that site.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 15, 2005)

Yes Gerry.

Let me add that with 1.5 Beta sometime you can have a problem installing an exxtension because the "maxversion" number has not been updated yet by the developer.

Any invaluable extension to help in this regard is MrTech's Local install.

Info:
http://www.mrtech.com/extensions/


latest version attached.


----------



## gwine (Dec 15, 2005)

Brain overload ! Brain overload ! Too much information. 

I had never installed an extension until I came upon this thread and thought "hmmmmm, this looks like a good extension to have."

Now I am going to have to learn how to manage extensions and soon I be searching the internet for the latest and greatest extensions to add . . .

Truly our computers own us.


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Chris,
> 
> You need version 2.01 to work with 1.5 Beta. I am using the latest nightly build of firefox (2005121303) and it works fine.
> ...



Thanks, Fred. Toolbar 2.01 seems to work. 

I'm not using a beta version of Firefox. This is the latest "major" release--Firefox 1.5 "Final" which apparently was released on 11/29: http://www.mozilla.com/firefox/


This blurb appears in the release notes: 



> Extensions and Themes
> 
> You may run into issues with our new Extension Compatibility and Update mechanism. There are simple workarounds for each of the three problems we're aware of.
> 
> ...


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gwine_
> Brain overload ! Brain overload ! Too much information.
> 
> I had never installed an extension until I came upon this thread and thought "hmmmmm, this looks like a good extension to have."
> ...



Gerry,

You can look at my Firefox page, which lists teh extensions I use (although it has not been updated in a while) :

http://www.tulipfaith.com/Firefox/ExtensionsList.html


----------



## gwine (Dec 15, 2005)

Yowza. And to think after 6 months of using FireFox I just installed my *first* extension.

But this coming from someone who still has the original HP background on his laptop.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 15, 2005)

More help:

http://www.tulipfaith.com/Firefox/


----------

